# Rabbit hunting with a bow?



## how-to-hunt-rabbit (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone ever try hunting bunnies with bows? I would guess at it being far to hard but you never know if you never ask!


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

when I used to walk the woods deer hunting, I would take an occasional bunny. Always had a few field tips along just for that purpose. Have you ever seen this rabbit cleaning video? Here's the best way to field dress / skin a rabbit: www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbyGbmTHPlE


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Not hard at all....just takes a little practice.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Rabbits, grouse, ground squirrels.........All possible targets.


----------

